# Need some volunteers to beta test a new page for TUG!



## TUGBrian (Feb 1, 2016)

looking for a group of folks who are familiar with the marketplace (searching for ads etc, not so much posting ads) to take a look at a new page and provide feedback before it goes live.

email me at tug@tug2.net and ill provide you with the link!

thanks!


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 2, 2016)

Just some timely feedback since you're developing a new page. 

I don't search the ads on a regular basis but my cousin was looking for a quick getaway around President's Weekend.

First I quickly scanned through the Last Minute Rentals Offered forum (which was great) and then I tried to search the Marketplace (which was frustrating).  I wanted to see what was available in the US for two specific weeks (week before and after President Day Weekend) so I was looking for folks who already had these weeks booked. 

(1) I didn't have the option of selecting multiple areas and multiple weeks. 
(2) Even though, I selected a particular week, I got a dump of all weeks that included that week in their range. When I selected the FIXED week check box I received no matches. I finally found the Last Minute Classified section  and sorted it by weeks to locate the weeks I was interested in  (weeks 6 & 7). Does the Search function support the Last Minute Classified section? 
(3) Can the Last Minute Classified Ads link move closer to the top of the " Timeshares for Rent" drop down menu. I read on TUG that a Last minute section existed somewhere so I took the time to try to locate it in the Marketplace. 
(4) There was no indication of how many weeks were found from each of my search results. Most search functions indicate how many were founded.
(5) I can only perform a single sort on the search results. 
(6) The ads only support weekly rental. We have several timeshare systems that support nightly stays. It would be nice to see partial weeks supported for long weekend stays (like holiday weekends).

It would be helpful to have a Last Minute Selection on the Marketplace that is automatically pre-populated with fixed ads weeks that are set to expire (similar to the TUG Last Minute Rentals Offered).

I hope this helps


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 2, 2016)

alwysonvac said:


> Just some timely feedback since you're developing a new page.
> 
> I don't search the ads on a regular basis but my cousin was looking for a quick getaway around President's Weekend.
> 
> First I quickly scanned through the Last Minute Rentals Offered forum (which was great) and then I tried to search the Marketplace (which was frustrating).



what was frustrating about searching the marketplace?





> (1) I didn't have the option of selecting multiple areas and multiple weeks.



in this situation, two searches would be required yes.



> (2) Even though, I selected a particular week, I got a dump of all weeks that included that week in their range. When I selected the FIXED week check box I received no matches. I finally found the Last Minute Classified section  and sorted it by weeks to locate the weeks I was interested in  (weeks 6 & 7). Does the Search function support the Last Minute Classified section?



bit confusing here.

if you select a specific week, you would of course get a return of all intervals that match that week, floating weeks available for rent can easily reserve the week you are looking for and thus would be returned in that result.

the "last minute classified section" is nothing more than a query of all the ads in the database that have ending dates within the next 50 days.




> (3) Can the Last Minute Classified Ads link move closer to the top of the " Timeshares for Rent" drop down menu. I read on TUG that a Last minute section existed somewhere so I took the time to try to locate it in the Marketplace.



great idea, should be easy.



> (4) There was no indication of how many weeks were found from each of my search results. Most search functions indicate how many were founded.



could you expand on this comment?  you just want a count of results?



> (5) I can only perform a single sort on the search results.



how many sorts would usually be required?  (note you can click sort multiple times)



> (6) The ads only support weekly rental. We have several timeshare systems that support nightly stays. It would be nice to see partial weeks supported for long weekend stays (like holiday weekends).



this is indeed coming...and we will soon allow owners to specify the check in dates and days available.



> It would be helpful to have a Last Minute Selection on the Marketplace that is automatically pre-populated with fixed ads weeks that are set to expire (similar to the TUG Last Minute Rentals Offered).



this is already how it is done.



> I hope this helps



Absolutely, thank you!


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Feb 3, 2016)

If you are searching Hawaii and choose the "All Islands" option, it only shows Oahu

It would be nice to be able to search broad terms like Marriott or Westin in the main bar. If I type in a search for Westin, it wants me to choose one specific resort. This is mainly important when searching the for sale ads


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 3, 2016)

ThreeLittleBirds said:


> If you are searching Hawaii and choose the "All Islands" option, it only shows Oahu



could you post exactly where you are clicking to repeat this so we can correct it?



> It would be nice to be able to search broad terms like Marriott or Westin in the main bar. If I type in a search for Westin, it wants me to choose one specific resort. This is mainly important when searching the for sale ads



if you were testing the new feature, youd be able to do this


----------

